# Problema con la maquina para soldar Soldadura



## fello123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rebobiné una máquina de soldar, haciendo los cálculos como si fuera un transformador pequeño de baja potencia , luego extrapolé éstos valores a los de la maquina de soldar que tiene mayor potencia, pero quedó muy débil en amperaje, ¿que error cometí y cómo calculo éstos valores, solamente consigo cálculos para transformadores de baja potencia, y la potencia de la maquina es aproximadamente 7690 VA


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Oct 16, 2007)

Con que calibre bobino el secundario del transformador


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2007)

tecnicdeso

¿ Como conseguiste tu las fotos del transformador de poder de mi amplificador Hi-End ?


----------



## fello123 (Oct 19, 2007)

jose alfredo gonzalez mej dijo:
			
		

> Con que calibre bobino el secundario del transformador


el calibre que ulilize es numero 12


----------



## paquinho (Dic 16, 2010)

Saludos, tengo un problema en mi maquina para soldar, al momento de conectarla ocurre un corto circuito, me baja los breakers de mi caja, no se cual sea la causa, si tiene alguna ayuda por favor gracias...!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Supongo que será una soldadora eléctrica de las que usan electrodos.
El breaker o disyuntor puede ser diferencial, por consumo, combinado, etc, qué tipo de disyuntor tenés?.
De qué potencia es la soldadora?
Solo para probar y no utilizar si tiene toma de tierra y la desconectás, sigue cortando?


----------



## angel36 (Dic 16, 2010)

tenes idea al menos de lo que queres hacer.........presumo que no........


seria demasiado arriesgado para tu salud tratar de reparar este tipo o cualquier otro tipo de maquina eléctrica sin los conocimientos mínimos.

saludos


----------



## paquinho (Dic 17, 2010)

Osea creo que es problema en la bobina, ya que el soldador me informo que necesita mas tension y por ende mas corriente para un trabajo con electrodo 7018, entonces pudo ser que los esmalte aislador se agrite por la corriente excesiva, y haya hecho que los bobinados se corto circuiten, en ese caso ya seria de reemplazar el bobinado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2010)

paquinho dijo:


> .... al momento de conectarla ocurre un corto circuito, me baja los breakers de mi caja, no se cual sea la causa, si tiene alguna ayuda por favor gracias...!



¿ De que valor son los breakers ?
¿ De que potencia es tu soldadora ?


----------



## jorge andrada (Dic 26, 2010)

otra pregunta importante:
tu soldadora es de las electronicas? o de las estaticas comunes? 
las electronicass tienen disipadores grandes y un tranformador relaitvamente chiquito para el tamaño e la maquina.
 y las estaticas convencionales tienen un transformador bastante grande y casi nada de electronica, a lo sumo tiene una pequeña plaquetita reguladora. 

esto es importante y tambien lo que dice el amigo fogonazo,(muy bueno el gorrito de navidad fogonazo jeje)

asi que tienes que poner de que potencia es y si es de las electronicas o las convencionales.
 si es de las convencionales es muy factible que se te haya quemado el bobinado, de todas maneras si se te quemo el bobinado tienes que definir que bobinado se te quemo, si el primario o el secundario, y es bastante sencillo rebobinarlo.

en cambio si es de las electronicas es casi imposible que se te haya quemado el bobinado del transformados, ya que priemero se queman los mosfet o los otros componentes primero que el trafo, mira debo ir reparano 100 de esas soldadoras electronicas, y nunca me toco una que se le haya quemado el transformador.  fijate bien eso y podremos ver las soluciones.   saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2010)

Por lo que da a entender antes no tenia ese problema y ahora tras utilizar electrodo 7018 aprecio el problema, por lo que es dificil que sean los brekers es algo que le paso a la máquina y casi seguro que una estática ya que las electrónicas la mayoria son chicas y si habla de un soldador es porque es de uso intensivo, asi que lo más probable sea estática sobre todo para poder utilizar ese tipo de electrodo


----------

